

Perfectionism vs. Value - loquace
http://30sleeps.com/blog/2014/02/06/perfectionism-vs-value/

======
canbrianExp
I see perfectionism as a behavior driven by two motivations: A) The desire to
go from competent developer to an expert one. B) The desire to avoid the shame
of failure.

In the case of A, I think its often good for the developer / bad for the
product. By single-mindedly erasing imperfections, the developer learns the
nuances needed to move from competence to expertise. I don't think the product
is likely to benefit at the same rate, though.

